# Hydr. steering added to 90 etec/Action Craft



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Anybody give me some idea of scope of work and cost to upgrade to hydraulic steering on my 2006 Action Craft/90 hp etec?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Remove old, install new as per the instructions, bleed and go. It appears more daunting than it really is the first time. Actually getting the old one out usually turns to more of a pita then putting the new one in.


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Well there is no 'old one' I was gonna upgrade the steering, I decided the thing seems like it's a great boat but not in love with steering...reckon it's worth the step up to hydraulic? Might be easier without an old one except no pattern to follow! Not cables and pulleys but Teleflex , bear to maneuver in a crowd or tight spot in current. Love everything else...used to much smaller and more maneuverable boats, which I am getting back to now. Want to keep this one though, reliable and laid up pretty strong for those kind of adventures. Doubles as family outing type craft too...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

When i say old one i mean the cable steering thats on it now. When you remove the helm the only thing your going to have to do is drill four 1/4in (i believe) holes and the helm is mounted. The motor part is easy and after that its just 2 hoses..


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been looking at some youtube installs and reading up in Teleflex product pages and it is just as you say. I really had it built up to be much more complicated. Measure carefully, twice or three times and backtrack the old cables with cordage attached to the tubing, redrill helm holes, hook up lines and bleed 'em out. Sorry to be so slow on uptake. Definitely going on the list of projects. Love so much about the boat, need to do something nice for it! Lol! Thanks for the reply...I'm waiting for parts to arrive for carb and impeller refresh on my 4hp 2stroke Mercury. Tore into carb today and it was pretty straightforward. Of course half the stuff I needed was on backorder...another week of waiting to work on some microskiff stuff!


----------

